#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] (必看)真是太可愛了

## 狼幼仔

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bebLZfd1Ulc

不管你喜不喜歡狗都一定要看
真的太可愛啦!
可愛到想把牠吃掉(大心)

----------


## 迪亞狼

為什麼我看了一直笑一　一｜｜

可能是憨的可愛XD（歐飛）

我比較喜歡大狗~例: 狼犬 , 阿拉斯加雪橇犬 , 拉布拉多...等

不過~難得我看到這隻"小"狗會很喜歡一ˇ一

真是太可愛啦~可愛到可以放烤箱了(誤

----------


## u6ie

感覺跟我們家那隻狗還真像XD

----------


## 島月

應該是柯基犬吧
被萌到

----------


## 北極狼

腿短短的日本犬,太可愛了 !

----------


## 妤

好憨好呆好可愛XD
狗狗最後都累到睡著了

----------


## 笨狗~~

太可愛了...(大心)
肥肥肉肉的~真的很Q= ˇ =
不過笨狗對安靜的影片很沒輒...
看到一半還差點打瞌睡...

笨狗的人生目標~
就是要養一隻狗啦= ˇ =
(好淺短的人生目標...開心就好~)

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

這隻小柯基！
真是好可愛呀！
肥肥的，好好玩！
左邊的耳朵在牠走路時一直在搖！
躺在地上的時，從眼神看，好像不太開心的！
喘氣的時候太可愛了！
好像在笑！畢竟我較喜歡幼犬嘛！
毛茸茸的！
---------------------------------------------------
(小柯基：「爸媽不要再吵架了！不要吵我！好煩！我要睡覺呀！」)
---------------------------------------------------------------------
我也很想養一隻柯基！

----------


## 幻滅之犬

腿好短 走路的樣子好可愛

為什麼那麼愛在角落勒?
角落比較好睡?

----------


## 小步

小柯基好可愛唷

笑的時候，真是鼻血大噴 (誤)

肥吱吱的，走起路來真可愛‧‧‧  :Embarassed:

----------


## 幻

真是可愛到暴耶>w<
好想抱回家喔

看起來肥肥的.腿短短的.走起路來左晃右晃
真是可愛~~~

----------


## 鵺影

幫你把影片弄上來...XD

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bebLZfd1Ulc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bebLZfd1Ulc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

幼犬果然都是超可愛的，
只不過一但長大就不保證了...(汗

----------


## 許狼中將

的確是非常非常的可愛呢！
我是比較喜歡大隻的狗啦！﹙跟狼比較像！﹚
牠一直讓我有看到小狼的感覺。
牠的毛色也很棒呢！
棕色混白色…

----------

